# Have you heard the scoop? Metheny + Manzer limited edition special model!!!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Some exciting news that I just learned...

This is one of the most reknowned guitar match made in heaven...

Check this out!

http://www.manzer.com/limited/


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds....expensive.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool, but at $32,000 I can get several from other prime Canadian builders. I don't begrudge her the money, she's a fabulous builder, and building ain't easy, and I suspect she'll find buyers. Good luck to her, sincerely.

That said, this is one great looking guitar, and the sound is nice from that site through my studio monitors. I'd like to hear it in the hands of other great players like Tony McManus or Don Ross, just to get perspective.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

At $32k  

I wonder how much this one would cost. I already have a hard time playing 6 strings, can't imagine what I'll do with a 42 string one.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Mooh said:


> and I suspect she'll find buyers. Good luck to her, sincerely.
> 
> .


Don't think there will be any problem there...her current waiting list is years long.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Something doesn't really add up here. If she can deliver 30 of these new guitars in 2009... and her waiting list is 2 years long!! I don't believe these guitars could all be hand made by Linda  or for that matter hand made by a team of elves. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

rbbambino said:


> Something doesn't really add up here. If she can deliver 30 of these new guitars in 2009... and her waiting list is 2 years long!! I don't believe these guitars could all be hand made by Linda  or for that matter hand made by a team of elves. :confused-smiley-010


This project was started a while ago.... we are just hearing about it now... You can be sure that they are fully made by Linda and that they will be real art work!


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

treat for the eyes


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I certainly don't question that Linda is a very skilled builder and I certainly don't doubt her integrity.. I just didn't understand how long wait times for even one build made sense when she could deliver 30 of a specialty built in such a short time frame.. IOW I was just wondering.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Don't think there will be any problem there...her current waiting list is years long.


her list may be years long but she has some new and used available right now-just email her and make sure you have at least $15000


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> This project was started a while ago.... we are just hearing about it now... You can be sure that they are fully made by Linda and that they will be real art work!


Isn't Tony Duggan Smith working with Linda on some building projects? Perhaps he is giving her a hand (or three) on this.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Isn't Tony Duggan Smith working with Linda on some building projects? Perhaps he is giving her a hand (or three) on this.


It might be the case. You would have to ask her. Several luthiers do work with another builder or an apprentice in the shop.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> It might be the case. You would have to ask her. Several luthiers do work with another builder or an apprentice in the shop.


Tony has an excellent reputation as a builder and inlay artist, so I don't want to give the impression that I believe his involvement would detract from the quality of the project. Anything that can help a builder of Linda's stature get more quality instruments into the hands of players is a good thing, IMHO.

At this point in the game I wouldn't think Linda would allow an instrument with her name on the headstock out the door unless it was spectacular, in every way.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, she only is going to make $960,000.000 US on these. Maybe we should take up a collection. My 2 cents worth and my two words. "Highway Robbery"


----------

